# Storm and I Smoking



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hello BOTL's and SOTL's, Just wanted to say hello and add a Picture. 
This is Storm and I smoking a Gurkha Evil, Just chilling this very cool day talking over our Wedding Plans. Yes we are getting married on Dec 17th, 2012. Storm is the love of my life and I am so happy that we can share many fun times together. She smoked Cigars before we met, now every so often even takes a puff or 2 off one of my PIPES. She is from Cali and Moved to Oregon on the 5th of Nov. She is a Beautiful Native American.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats on your wedding plans.That is great both of yall enjoy the hobby together.


----------



## Merkonakis (Nov 10, 2012)

Congrats to you both!


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

nice... congrats on the lady and the wedding


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Congratulations and many happy years together!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Congrats man!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats how nice to meet a partner who is already into your hobbies and lifestyle. Thanks for sharing and tell Storm howdy my home is in Salem.

Dave


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats to you and Storm. Hope you two enjoy many great cigars together !


----------



## NoirNick (Oct 19, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

You're a lucky man. My wife tolerates my cigars and pipes, nothing more. :lol:

Congrats on the upcoming nuptials!


----------



## Phreebooter (Nov 1, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## talidin (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations! What are yall planning on smoking for the big day if anything?


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hello again all, Merry Christmas to everyone. Thank you for all the Congrats. Well the plans changed for our Wedding. I know I am sure Your thinking hummm push the date back truth be told WE are Married NOW YAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! We got Married on the 12th of December. Funny thing is we didn't even look at the date as being 12-12-12 just happened to be the day the person that was able to Marry us was open before the 17th so we took the date. The day before we were to be married we were told wow nice date. Looking it up we see it is the last for 88 years like 11-11-11 LOL. So Very cool day for a Anni, We like it anyway.

Was asked what we were going to smoke for the day, We had a nice 2 year old Padron 85 Maduro, Was a very nice smokw and sadly it was smoked and enjoyed, Pictures taken now I can't find the memory card the pictures were in. Filled up the card put in a empty one took some more pictures and first card is MIA. so as soon as we locate the pictures and add them to the net we will update. Feel very Blessed to have found a wonderful loving woman to cherish for many years to come and enjoy my Hobby with. She even likes my RC Hobby so awesome all the way around. 

Thank you Everyone for the Congrats again. hope you all have a good Holiday Season and Happy Puffin 

James and Storm


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

James and Storm, May you both have many years of happiness together!!:smile:


----------

